# Granules



## Ageo308 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shot 9950 on the XRF, only refined once (which is enough for jewellers to use)... about 1kg of scrap. 

Sorry about the poor quality pic, was from my phone


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice looking.


----------



## hfywc (Feb 24, 2011)

99.5 that' pretty good...just wondering, what kind of scrap was it and how did you end up with granules? good job!


----------



## Ageo308 (Feb 24, 2011)

hfywc said:


> 99.5 that' pretty good...just wondering, what kind of scrap was it and how did you end up with granules? good job!




Mostly jewellery scrap, and to get granules is all in the pouring method.... (took a while to get, thanks Harold  ), to get perfect round granules would require a machine specifically for that which are not cheap.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 24, 2011)

can you upload the picture to the server? 
can't see it...

EDIT: all i see is a frog inside an ice cube.
thanks.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 25, 2011)

hey man, nice shot! 8)


----------



## golddie (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ageo308 
Thanks for sharing your success.
Harold is everyone's hero in this forum.
I wanted to know how you did your final wash.
Also can you give me a step by step instruction on how you processed your gold.
I am going to do some refining and there are few steps I am not sure of 
For example the washing part and filtering part is something I need to pay attention to.
Thanks


----------

